# Water Belly / Ascites



## lagriega (Oct 1, 2015)

Hi to all....I have a 6 year old rooster that I just noticed yesterday that his belly is swollen....did some searching and I am all most sure it is water belly/ ascites. He is acting normal with nothing much different. Over the last 2 years his comb & wattles have shrunk down from a huge , Huge comb to now looking like a hen! That is the only thing different but as I said this has been over the last 2 years and water belly just yesterday that I noticed it. I did notice a week or so ago when I picked him up he felt mush heavier than usual. Wondering If you could share some insight and perhaps some treatment about the ascites and also the shrinking of the comb!


----------



## lagriega (Oct 1, 2015)

Thank You Dawg53 for info ...that is the same article I found. How long do they usually live with this condition? I am still learning how to maneuver this site...I got your reply on my phone but do not see it here on the site and I wanted to thank you for the quick reply.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

It's weird, there's nothing on the forum. I would like to know what he said since I've never seen a rooster with ascites. It implies with the rest of the signs you saw that there is some sort of organ failure going on.


----------

